# How Narrow is the Gate?



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 21, 2006)

Will there be more people in heaven or hell when all is said and done? If there is to be more in heaven, does that require some sort of global revival en masse, the likes of which have never been seen?


----------



## Mike (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Will there be more people in heaven or hell when all is said and done?


I don't know if we can really answer this with all certainty. There are Biblical texts indicating both the vastness and the limitedness of those in Heaven. The typical approach is to see a group that is large in number but not necessarily large in proportion to those who walked this Earth; this seems pretty reasonable. It is certainly the view we get when comparing Scripture to the world around us.



> If there is to be more in heaven, does that require some sort of global revival en masse, the likes of which have never been seen?


Either that or some other growth to at least the point at which the majority of the people on Earth are children of God.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2006)

It's up to God and His elective plan of course but Christ saying that the Way is narrow and the path to destruction is wide _seems_ like more will perish. I'm not certain how one could be certain of the total proportion in the end so I admit mine is a complete guess and know that God will be glorified in however many He saves or judges.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 21, 2006)

It is as narrow as an eye of a needle, I think so narrow it is impossible for anyone to go through. "BUT ALL THINGS ARE POSSIBLE FOR GOD."


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 21, 2006)

1 Peter 3:9 The Lord is not slow to fulfill his promise as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing that any should perish, but that all should reach repentance.

Rom 5:18 Therefore, as one trespass led to condemnation for all men, so one act of righteousness leads to justification and life for all men.

1 Tim 2:3 This is good, and it is pleasing in the sight of God our Savior, 4 who desires all people to be saved and to come to the knowledge of the truth.

1 Cor 15:22 For as in Adam all die, so also in Christ shall all be made alive.

John 12:32 And I, when I am lifted up from the earth, will draw all people to myself."

1 John 2:2 He is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the sins of the whole world.

! Tim 4:9 The saying is trustworthy and deserving of full acceptance. 10 For to this end we toil and strive, because we have our hope set on the living God, who is the Savior of all people, especially of those who believe.

EVERYONE MAKES IT! 

Ok all you newbies, grab a verse and jump in.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 21, 2006)

Gen. 15:5: 
"And he brought him outside and said, "Look toward heaven, and number the stars, if you are able to number them." Then he said to him, "So shall your offspring be." And he believed the LORD, and he counted it to him as righteousness."


----------

